# Chinga



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Random Photos:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Precious..as always. =]


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

He always has such an adorable sparkle in his eyes!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Third Ride:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Playing With The Horses:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

My Sister Chinga and I:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Day Of Fun:


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Haha, Chinga gets angrier and angrier in the pictures you're introducing him to Pumpkin.  You've got a cute boy. _


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

aww! Chinga is so adorable. 

Just a question: in the third picture he has the number 23 on his shoulder... but a couple pics down there is the number 40. How did he change brands?! The one with the 23 on his shoulder doesn't really look like Chinga. Are you sure it's the same horse? haha sorry if I'm being completely dense.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

What is the pink stuff on pumkins breast?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> aww! Chinga is so adorable.
> 
> Just a question: in the third picture he has the number 23 on his shoulder... but a couple pics down there is the number 40. How did he change brands?! The one with the 23 on his shoulder doesn't really look like Chinga. Are you sure it's the same horse? haha sorry if I'm being completely dense.


opps, that would be Choco his bestie! I knew he looked to fat to be Chinga! hahaha opps?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Purple spray, it is used on sores, comes out pink on Pumpkin and Pink or Orange on Chinga. He bashed himself up with a tree, I believe?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Some more, some doubled up and tripled:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Todays fun:

Riding and taking photos:




Love:


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Aww, he's such a darling Horsie!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's a cutie...

He looks like he might be losing weight, compared to when you first got him? Could just be the pics?


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought the same?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah he did. It was colder here and he wasn't origanlly rugged so thats when he lost the weight. You could see his ribs when I first got him *crap camara* His on a weight gainer so he is getting better and is rugged all night. I will have to get a full body pic that he isn't all sweated up for.


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah winters can be hard on tbs


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

There so cute:


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

you have the same saddle blanket as me!!! (the turquoise one). awesome taste


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

at least there's one good photo of them being friends!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

hahaha I love my blue/turqouse blanket!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

so do i. hey can i have it for my b-day. it's 20 days away YAY!!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Let me think about that....no

Todays photos, hahaha yes Im in the bucket:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

like the pics i took?? i'm awesome at taking secert pictures


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

You were hiding in a bush genious!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

i know thats what makes me sooo good. =) =) =) =) =)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Aha, are you my camara girl again today?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

yep. if u turn up that is


----------



## welovechinga (Jul 20, 2009)

sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I know he is Lella, I'll have to upload our riding pics.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

My boo and I went out a-grazing today:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Boo with the car:






Looking Cute:


We Moved the poo pile out:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

He was wet after having a bath and needed a cuddle!:



Just Chillin':


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Pumpkin and Chinga together:


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Pumpkin and Chinga are both so cute!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Boo and I today:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

My fave photo-


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Boo:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I let him have a play, sorry about the bad quality taken from a video:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Chinga today when I took the camara out -


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

hes looking good as always


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

And the cutest!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*9-20-09 Pictures*

Hey,

Well I took the camara with me today, and took some really cute pics. I also got my sister to take a few. As you can see he now has a big black food bucket, as he kept knocking over his little pink and orange ones, no bright colours :shock:. There is one photo of his brand that I took randomly so I decided to post it 

Face books being a bully I will put them in the next post.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Photos:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=715487&id=1271516909 
Bareback!




Lets buck!



Chinga:



Brand:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Riding:







Cuddles:




Learning Smile:



Kisses:



Smile!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Cue for smile:


Come on doo:


I love you:


Ummmm:





http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=715487&id=1271516909


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Some of those were extra cute!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Mum, no more photos:






Happy Pony:



I can lead with just a rope over my neck!:



Are you coming back?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Pretty:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Jumping Bareback:

First go at full hight - lets not do that again:




Double Up:





One last buck:


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=715487&id=1271516909


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Bareback:


Ahh...I know I've got no helmet on my hair was getting caught in it so I took it off asked Taylor to hold it, then put it back on once I fixed my hair.

Riding Gear:




The pics are of his new bridle

2nd Ride with our new bridle:





Fun:





Good Boy:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

From The Saddle:



Heels Are Down!:










Bareback:


----------



## 13arablover13 (Sep 24, 2009)

looking really good. Chinga looks gorgeous in those photos


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

A few notes:

On your new bridle, the second noseband is meant to go BELOW the bit. If you don't want to/don't need to, take it off.

The purple boots? You have them on wrong. The bottom strap/velco should start on the outside of his leg and act like a sling under the back of his fetlock.

Like this:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks as for the second nose band part, thats why I posted that as I've been meaning to ask.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The flash on your bridle is done incorrectly. If you don't need it (which I don't think you do), take it off. It is unnecessary. 
The running martingale is MUCH too short. The rings should be able to touch the horse's throatlatch, OR the wither. 
The horse's boots are on wrong as well.

ETA - WS pointed the bridle and boots out too...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Your cavesson is adjusted wrong; the top one needs to be raised and tightened considerably, and as was pointed out, the lower one needs to be below the bit. 

He looks cute, as always.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

mom2pride said:


> Your cavesson is adjusted wrong; the top one needs to be raised and tightened considerably, and as was pointed out, the lower one needs to be below the bit.
> 
> He looks cute, as always.


I disagree, the cavesson does not need to be tightened much. Two fingers should fit stacked between the jaw and the noseband.
I do think the bridle could do with an oiling to get it more supple so it doesn't stick out like that, but that's more of an aesthetics thing.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

PS - CMB, very nice new stirrups


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, that was our second ride in it. Trust me. It shall be attacked in oil. As for the flash, it can go hide in the tack box. 

Thanks Allie, I love them to.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I'd say the cheek piece, the one holding the bit, should be tightened a little bit and maybe the nose band too, but that may just be because it's new and hard, like JDI said. 
You can google video's on how to fit a bridle, which may help. 
Good job getting the new stirrups.
_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Fire Eyes, I'll have a play with it


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I went out and just played with him, I hadn't seen him in three days, dad went up the paddock (he had been away for two weeks) and Chinga just nickered to him, then I walked in and dad was up the top with the camara Chinga cantered down to me -


Then he saw me:



Then we just played around, had cuddles and a brush.





Cuddles:



Diiner:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Did I mention I was enjoying dinner:


Laying on my pony-



Cuddle Buddy -


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Todays photos, I took off the flash nose band and played with the martingale. How does it look?

I rode Chinga with my 4 year old cousin:



Charli just sitting on him with me for a photo:


All by himself:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=729035&id=1271516909


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Chinga 26-9-09*

Pretty Pony - I put flowers on him:





Dramatic Fail:


Heels are down, hands on neck and I'm smiling:


Happy owner:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The noseband need to go UNDER the cheekpiece, not be done up over.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay thanks, attempt 3.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Your noseband shouldn't have all that extra space under it; you should be able to get a couple of fingers out of it, but it shouldn't slide around, or have all kinds of space under it. Oh, and a bunch of your pics are sideways...Lol!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Guys,

We did some jumping! We have improved. My feet didn't go through my stirrup, so that was good. I also found they didn't get thrown back. If anything I think they were a little to far forwards. My landing's sucked, but I was really trying to focus on my leg. I was on his neck to much so thats something else I need to work on. Overal we have improved heaps!

Mid Air:



Landing Fails:



Fun pic:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Photo Shoot:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Heres a video of us riding:

Riding On The 27-9-09 on Vimeo

Feel free to critique but please be nice.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

my camera holding was great today hey??


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Heres a video of us riding:
> 
> Riding On The 27-9-09 on Vimeo
> 
> Feel free to critique but please be nice.


Keep your chest out alittle more & give him more release.Plus, keep your leg back slightly more & don't let it swing.Besides that you look great!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Looking TONS better!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, I found keeping my heels down pulled the whole lot together.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Well with no riding today. I didn't do much just some tricks, lunging and we put t he two horses together. They ran around together. I'll upload the pics later.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

hm. today was fun


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes it was Great day for all four of us.


----------



## welovechinga (Jul 20, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww! I love my pony, I really will have to upload some more pictures


----------



## welovechinga (Jul 20, 2009)

Omg he is sooooo cute u just rewiun the pic!!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww nice Elz. His such a sweetie! I'll have to grab some more pics of him!


----------

